# The Business Idea Dump



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> How about instead of pawn shops: trading goods stores? An actual, materialistic store that profits from selling wholesale items by consumers coming in and recycling?
> 
> Recycling and trading combined: genius idea or no?


\

Sounds like what a thrift store does already.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> Are you talking about consignment or resale from donations or something different from either of those two?



No I'm talking about a multi-faceted way of trading in recyclable, specific materials and old items which contain those materials for actual, needed, possibly more innovative items from a collection of new, mass-made items which every household should have.

Perhaps it's too idealistic but perhaps it would solve the garbage problem. This can change the solar energy deficit in innovation, get rid of the need for oils, and create more jobs because builders would have more industry careers to choose from, as well as engineers, who would create the system plans for the plants.

Think about how much plastic would need to be recycled instead of thrown away. Then instead of making houses out of wood and plaster materials, future generations would be living in modern, completely hypoallergenic and disinfectable, recyclable communities which run on solar energy, water, and household oils.

This idea would be a stretch from what we have here in the US now, but this is the business idea dump after all, isn't it?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> No I'm talking about a multi-faceted way of trading in recyclable, specific materials and old items which contain those materials for actual, needed, possibly more innovative items from a collection of new, mass-made items which every household should have.
> 
> Perhaps it's too idealistic but perhaps it would solve the garbage problem. This can change the solar energy deficit in innovation, get rid of the need for oils, and create more jobs because builders would have more industry careers to choose from, as well as engineers, who would create the system plans for the plants.
> 
> ...


I've heard that plastic recycling can be quite complex and that we need (as a planet) to be concerned about plastic getting recycled. And they do make some cool things out of recycled plastic now. I guess you can only keep recycling to a point though where it won't work to keep on breaking it down? 

*I think you might be on to something.* You need a plan for educating people first? And you need a business model - either to keep it running as a non-profit or find a profit angle to it.

*Hey - can recycled plastic go into a 3d printer?* That would be awesome! Have a nice atmosphere and coffee or something where people can try out making things from a digital printer. In order to participate you accumulate credits from stuff you bring in that can be recycled. Maybe you fund this with a "donation" where people get some customized item that says they support this "shop". ?


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> I've heard that plastic recycling can be quite complex and that we need (as a planet) to be concerned about plastic getting recycled. And they do make some cool things out of recycled plastic now. I guess you can only keep recycling to a point though where it won't work to keep on breaking it down?
> 
> *I think you might be on to something.* You need a plan for educating people first? And you need a business model - either to keep it running as a non-profit or find a profit angle to it.
> 
> *Hey - can recycled plastic go into a 3d printer?* That would be awesome! Have a nice atmosphere and coffee or something where people can try out making things from a digital printer. In order to participate you accumulate credits from stuff you bring in that can be recycled. Maybe you fund this with a "donation" where people get some customized item that says they support this "shop". ?


Yeah it is complicated, especially since I would need a director-type partner who would be able to practically implement these ideas into life. I have plenty of ideas. That's the problem.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Yeah it is complicated, especially since I would need a director-type partner who would be able to practically implement these ideas into life. I have plenty of ideas. That's the problem.


Do you know a lot about recycling . . . . or plastic? All I know is what I remember from a book called the toaster project.


--------------------------------

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resin_identification_code


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Then instead of making houses out of wood and plaster materials, future generations would be living in modern, completely hypoallergenic and disinfectable, recyclable communities which run on solar energy, water, and household oils.
> 
> This idea would be a stretch from what we have here in the US now, but this is the business idea dump after all, isn't it?


I like the way of thinking. What actually might sell as a business is teaching people how to do this stuff cost effectively. The big stuff like solar panel energy is always out of people's reach because it's more expensive so people never build this way, since people build in cost effective ways.

It seems to me there are might be other things besides what we currently know, that is common knowledge for others.

For example... what about automatic home gardens? A solar powered device, that will store water and manage climate for a small raised or hanging garden.










So they have stuff kind of like I am imagining already.


Or like even solar panels, there are cheaper ways to make them.

Solar Panel System: How to Build a Cheap One - The Green Optimistic

Wow, they're not that expensive anymore...

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=buy+solar+panel&tbm=shop

The cost must be the installation into the electric systems and the batteries.

Seems to me if there were people who knew how to implement this stuff around building code approvals ect. they could save a lot of people money with little to no hassle or cost.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Forbes Welcome Elon Musk - batteries for electric power utility companies 

This will begin to pave the way for renewables and better (more types of) batteries. I mean storage is the big issue right? If you make a better way to store renewable energy - "the market" is ready. Or not?.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> Forbes Welcome Elon Musk - batteries for electric power utility companies
> 
> This will begin to pave the way for renewables and better (more types of) batteries. I mean storage is the big issue right? If you make a better way to store renewable energy - "the market" is ready. Or not?.


I think hydrogen is the way to go once they can get electrolysis more efficient.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I think hydrogen is the way to go once they can get electrolysis more efficient.


I think Elon has a big thing on that - why it won't work. Not that he's right, just sayin . . . . .

The problem with solar and wind for home, factory or anything else is storage. People would want existing electric cars now if we fine tune the battery issues. Making a light weight, long lasting, cost effective storage for power will solve the biggest amount of power issues the fastest. ?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Old Intern said:


> Forbes Welcome Elon Musk - batteries for electric power utility companies
> 
> This will begin to pave the way for renewables and better (more types of) batteries. I mean storage is the big issue right? If you make a better way to store renewable energy - "the market" is ready. Or not?.


That's awesome.

For the small market, it's really getting the cost down. See, it might be "worth it" even now... but only if a person has an investment mentality.

We make a $5k to $10k investment up front, and they pay-off happens over the next 10 years.

As far as I can understand it, it is the fact that you have to bring in contractors that this gets so pricey with our homes. They have to attach it just so in accordance with building codes.

If things were completely deregulated, there would be tinkerer laymen every bit skilled, going door to door doing home retrofits to people.

Yes, some people's homes would burn down from this, and other people would get scammed... but a lot of people would get this better technology cheaper.

Tesla makes home batteries that we can tie into the electric... https://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall

Their price point is 3k plus another 3k for an AC inverted to attach it into the home electric.

The problem is building codes require licensed contractors, and the 6k investment becomes a 15k+ investment quite easily.

So I would install this stuff in my rental unit, if I could take it with me, without paying contractors to do all the work.

To do this home stuff, it has to bypass the laws which inhibit everything from happening.

I would say this is the #1 reason people aren't using more green technology in homes. The legal requirements we have made, require us to spend at least 2x the underlying costs so we can hire something akin to a lawyer of buildings... rather than the cheapest guy we can find who can install it correctly.

In my situation, I know at least 2 or 3 people who could install this stuff, and some might do it for free for me if I helped them. None of them are licensed electricians, though... so anything we might do would be illegal.

If we're trying to advance society quickly for improving technology, our current legal structure is actually stalling the process.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Relating to green technology...

We need a devices will attach to light switches without modifying the traditional light switch.

Different versions...

- Highly sensitive motion sensor with timer... it will only turn lights off if motion has not occurred in X period of time, programmable. Turning lights on due to motion would be optional, but not really needed.... who wants the cat to turn lights on? Off would be the energy saving method.

- For traditional wall plugin locations, we could have those powered so they could link to home wifi. They could operate on programmable rules then, linked to a cloud portal for the user. If my cell-phone location is within X proximity to my dwelling, leave everything on. If I leave the house, kill the power, unless manually overrides happen. In this way, a person could just run out the door and leave, and their whole house might shut down behind them. It could even kill power so that the wi-fi connectivity drops on all the plug-ins to save more power... so that the person would have to switch things back on after they arrived in the home.

- We could also have wall-mounted motion sensors come up out of the wall plugins, so they could operate like the light switches in some instances where that makes sense.

The wifi might increase overall power consumption while everything is operational, though? Can't be much, since they can run out of USB level power.

I'm sure some of this already exists, I just don't know what to look for, or if it's exactly what I'm describing.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Razare said:


> Relating to green technology...
> 
> We need a devices will attach to light switches without modifying the traditional light switch.
> 
> ...


I think some cabel (TV) companies are offering home security systems; maybe I don't know enough about it but the idea kinda creeps me out. But The idea of remote control thru internet is here. Petcube lets you play with your cat remotely.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Start a blog and write some stuff. I literally had 24 page views from what appears to be 4 people from Facebook clicking links I posted on my wall and I made a penny today. I'm looking into redesigning my blog because I focused on content versus design. Once I get it more geared towards being a travel blog, I'll start marketing it more. The biggest thing is just to start writing.


How's your progress with this? 

I'm glad you brought blogging up.

I'm writing one myself to market my consulting services. I also build niche blogs.

It can be a fun way to make money. For me research is fun and finding the hidden gems is rewarding. As well as programming systems to completely remove the mundane and repetitive tasks. Then the aspect of thinking creatively about each individual blog/campaign, depending on your scale.

The rewarding part, once you get the blog to a good enough position with enough content. You've created a passive income generator. Ideally you continue to repeat the process and build more. Getting to the point where you have 30 of these. Managing them becomes difficult. But you're earning enough money at that stage to hire staff.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> I think Elon has a big thing on that - why it won't work. Not that he's right, just sayin . . . . .
> 
> The problem with solar and wind for home, factory or anything else is storage. People would want existing electric cars now if we fine tune the battery issues. Making a light weight, long lasting, cost effective storage for power will solve the biggest amount of power issues the fastest. ?


Because right now electrolysis is inefficient (like 60% efficient). The thing is, with the use of catalysts, they are able to get it over 90% efficient New Catalyst for Electrolysis Reduces Costs by 97% and Increases Hydrogen Production Fourfold - The Green Optimistic. The biggest problem right now is storage and also transport. Batteries can take care of storage, but they also are filled with rare metals that are in short supply A Scarcity of Rare Metals Is Hindering Green Technologies by Nicola Jones: Yale Environment 360

Then you have the problem with transporting it. The longer you transport it, the more resistance and loss of power there is due to the wires. There's a lot of areas in this country that do not have optimal amounts of alternative energy and some areas that do, like Cape Cod, where residents are against windmills being put up due to it blocking the "pristine" view. You also have areas in the US that are in the middle of nowhere with a ton of alternative energy like the Plains States with wind or the Southwest with solar. You also have rising sea levels which water can easily be pumped out and then turned into hydrogen. Take this and the fact that there is infrastructure of old coal burning power plants and other fossil-fuel based power plants that could be retrofitted to burn hydrogen and it's clear hydrogen is a viable solution over batteries.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Because right now electrolysis is inefficient (like 60% efficient). The thing is, with the use of catalysts, they are able to get it over 90% efficient New Catalyst for Electrolysis Reduces Costs by 97% and Increases Hydrogen Production Fourfold - The Green Optimistic. The biggest problem right now is storage and also transport. Batteries can take care of storage, but they also are filled with rare metals that are in short supply A Scarcity of Rare Metals Is Hindering Green Technologies by Nicola Jones: Yale Environment 360
> 
> Then you have the problem with transporting it. The longer you transport it, the more resistance and loss of power there is due to the wires. There's a lot of areas in this country that do not have optimal amounts of alternative energy and some areas that do, like Cape Cod, where residents are against windmills being put up due to it blocking the "pristine" view. You also have areas in the US that are in the middle of nowhere with a ton of alternative energy like the Plains States with wind or the Southwest with solar. You also have rising sea levels which water can easily be pumped out and then turned into hydrogen. Take this and the fact that there is infrastructure of old coal burning power plants and other fossil-fuel based power plants that could be retrofitted to burn hydrogen and it's clear hydrogen is a viable solution over batteries.


I have some dumb questions - since you were the stem student.
Does the process produce oxygen at the same time as hydrogen fuel? What happens to water used; is it gone?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Fascist said:


> How's your progress with this?
> 
> I'm glad you brought blogging up.
> 
> ...


I've heard passive income doesn't add up to much, I mean passive is always good but unless you become a superstar . . . . . . Its a great way to launch a writing career if you want to be a journalist. It's a great way to make contacts to sell something you are also making money on, something you produce, or link to as part of an affiliate program. 

Are you working with WordPress? Designed your own CMS?

Your approach sounds interesting, but I thought what worked was to cultivate a particular audience. What got you thinking about multiple "outlets"?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

PowerShell said:


> where residents are against windmills being put up due to it blocking the "pristine" view.


That's a legitimate concern though, if you're holding land for the value of it. If the government wants to deprice your land by 30% and eliminate future speculative growth potential, it's kind of a big deal.

Railroads were great back in the day, but why sell to the railroads? 

Also, if we screw up all the scenery everywhere, it's kind of bad I think. 

We had this same issue come up in Northern Michigan. We have a national park up there called the sleeping bear dunes. Well, there was a movement to put offshore windmills all along the coast in our area... a lot of people opposed it though.

Those against it are on the coast, and profit from tourism of the local economy or own nice property along the coast.

Those for it live further in-land and do not care about issues like coastal tourism or if rich people find other resort places to live.

In general, I'm not much for making scenic places into technology places because after 40 years it can look bad.

But in Central Michigan, this stuff was approved and we have a lot of windmills there. It kind of spruces up the corn fields.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> I have some dumb questions - since you were the stem student.
> Does the process produce oxygen at the same time as hydrogen fuel? What happens to water used; is it gone?


Yes it splits the molecules and you get the hydrogen and oxygen separated. You could also burn the oxygen too or send it for medical supplies or just release it into the atmosphere. The water is effectively turned into gas and separated into hydrogen and oxygen.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Yes it splits the molecules and you get the hydrogen and oxygen separated. You could also burn the oxygen too or send it for medical supplies or just release it into the atmosphere. The water is effectively turned into gas and separated into hydrogen and oxygen.


But in that case it isn't exactly renewable? I mean you use up water. We drink water but then we pee. A car running on hydrogen fuel destroys ecology's balance? I never took chemistry - other than maybe a million years ago a little bit in high school - so excuse if stupid question.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> But in that case it isn't exactly renewable? I mean you use up water. We drink water but then we pee. A car running on hydrogen fuel destroys ecology's balance? I never took chemistry - other than maybe a million years ago a little bit in high school - so excuse if stupid question.


We could use ocean water from this technique and, with the rising sea levels, we're going to be pumping it out of major coastline areas anyway. Additionally, when hydrogen is burned, pure combustion happens and the end result out of the tail pipe is actually water.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going ahead with my online gaming company. I'm proficient to do the programming, already got the website purchased.

My current idea is the micro-payment game, where a person navigates a maze with monsters and treasures. The treasures exist as digital assets that can be traded without need to use my website (blockchain asset on the bitcoin blockchain). Them being digital assets can also prove the rarity of the items, such as only 10 existing or something like this.

Each time a person goes to play the dungeon, they make a micro-payment using a crypto-currency, I am thinking less than 10 cents per play, like an old fashioned arcade. I will be using a specific crypto-currency created for gaming, because I am able to invest in this currency now, and then when the game is released, my platform will increase the price of that currency on the market, allowing me to use someone else's currency as a vehicle to recoup a capital appreciation for my time invested, similar to how startups issue stock... except I'm using someone else's creation to achieve this.

While this could diminish the sales revenue for the game, it alternatively should increase tremendously the profitability of what I make since I will reap a capital reward rather than a pure revenue-based model.

Now, it could be the case that if my game is really amazing, I learn the legality of issuing a digital asset for my gaming system which then can be traded on digital asset exchanges. At which point, my game has its own decentralized gaming currency tradeable worldwide, and I reap the benefit of this to some extent.

The initial game could serve to generate enough capital to fund future game development projects, or even software projects such as my decentralized accounting software idea.


----------



## maryapple (Apr 7, 2015)

The most important in the success of any business is financial stability and good profit, and to achieve it everyone must read and learn a lot of valuable and useful information. I’m experienced businessman and know about business a lot from my personal experience and I can advise to everybody my favorite payment service worldcore which is unreal reliable and will surely help to every of you in all your financial operations. In addition I would like to wish to all – incredible successes and great inspiration and forces, because business is quite hard and exhausting work! So good luck to everybody!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I got the first demo with the game engine running:





_
!!!! I'm so excited! I just can't hide it! _:carrot::carrot:

---------------------

God helped me on this one, started from scratch when I got home, and in 5 hours had an operational demo.  The engine runs all on javascript and HTML5, which is like the latest for gaming, it will support mobile gaming too.

Then I got the content from an online site where you can buy content to use for games.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Decided to use 32x32 sprites instead because it looks better. Got some other mechanics working too such as user controls.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm keeping a playlist going for each day of work I do, been consistent so far.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfsUmFnwWCYUKN8ECTVlmyFeNVc9WT8VZ






Will be real nice when a combat system in there. Apparently, I have the option of selling the game on the app-store and going that direction, but I think that defeats the point of the type of game I'm making. But I may develop app-store games down the road, but probably stick to mini-games as those are more sell-able, I think.

I could also package the unique scripts I am making for advanced game building, and license those separately as an addon to ImpactJS game engine. That could be very promising.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Razare said:


> I'm keeping a playlist going for each day of work I do, been consistent so far.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfsUmFnwWCYUKN8ECTVlmyFeNVc9WT8VZ
> 
> ...


Do you know anything about how to make money doing this? I'm just curious. It seems like there could be many levels of how popular you need to become, or how cool the graphics need to be - depending on who your market is? I mean, for example, something like candy crush seems simplistic compared to some of the big war games but money depends somewhat on the distribution?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

I just realized YouTube is not that old, as a company. Or it is old - just that time flies.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Old Intern said:


> Do you know anything about how to make money doing this? I'm just curious. It seems like there could be many levels of how popular you need to become, or how cool the graphics need to be - depending on who your market is? I mean, for example, something like candy crush seems simplistic compared to some of the big war games but money depends somewhat on the distribution?


I know how to do it, I've never done it but I have game developed in the past on other platforms. And I can follow instructions well enough if I want to launch on the app-store, but all the tricks an nuances on how to market stuff the traditional way? No.

With making your own programming content, it is all about making sure you don't violate someone else's copyright. For example, the images I'm using are open-license, but if I ever make it so I am making money off of them, I will have to list the authors and where their content is available and cite them as the authors, but I'm licensed to use the content they provided.

But the game engine, I had to pay for that license, and I can distribute on an app-store any game I make with it, or sell the game elsewhere, or put it on a website for people to pay to play. But I have to "bake" their code so that it is no longer a distribution of their software license for development, but a compiled game that only runs what I built.

The CocoonJS Launcher App: A Simple Tutorial | Ludei
http://impactjs.com/ejecta

So basically, the game I am making, could be done as an app-store game very easily... except I have a different profit model in mind. 

My profit model is similar to Hearthstone from Blizzard, where I sell things that people can optionally buy and play in the game. And to avoid credit card processing fees, and make my life simpler, I plan on trying to do only crypto-coin at first. I also have another motive to attempt to do it that way... (makes my game stand out in the crypto-coin community, and so I get extra hype because of the connection between my game and that community.) "See this game, he lets you keep the items as digital assets on the blockchain, and then also accepts these other alt-coins as payment!"

Where as if I launched it normally a lot of people may not care.

Furthermore, as a digital asset sale, I can do a pre-sale before the game is even launched, where I sell transferable digital assets on the blockchain to others, using Coinprism API. So people may pay before they even know how good my game is, just based on cryptocoin hype.

Furthermore, BitCrystals is an example of a game which launched in this manner, with a presale to buy BitCrystals. BitCrystals now trade like stocks, and if you keep a % reserve for the crypto-token issuance, you can actually make a great deal from capital appreciation. If my token becomes worth $0.07 each, and I kept 100k of them, I potentially have $7k USD. And if my game lasts a while, could very well become more popular and worth more. So it creates something akin to an equity stake in my game, even tough it's not equity, but a digital asset related to my game.

This creates a 2-fold profit model: direct sales, and digital asset appreciation... plus a unique marketing strategy to create game hype, that most app-store games never have.

By making my game items digital assets, players can trade them like player cards or diablo II items, except keep them intact outside the game. Then also, I can prove item rarity. 

So if my game is popular and I want to raise some cash... I issue 10 super-rare items, and put $200 price tags on them.

With Hearthstone model, you can end up making a great deal more than you ever did with a monthly fee.

------------------

The engine I'm using, this is the level of quality that it is capable of doing:






It is a game another developer spent time making, 2 years if I remember right.

Also, ever since I was a little boy I wanted to be a game developer. When I went to university, the dream died because everyone said, "Oh game companies, everyone wants to work at them, but so few get in!" But now in 2016 I can pursue my dream to be a game developer. And I'm doing it as a 2nd job, so win win!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

That cross-code game has an interesting profit model on indiegogo:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/crosscode#/

So you can even pay them 5k EURO and basically become a developer for a single level on their game. Which is honestly very tempting because their game looks fun if you like the retro-90's style SNES games. (My favorite type of game really.) But they have benefits for every price-point level, which is a unique way to do games these days.

The nice thing about crowdfunded stuff is it is all pre-sale, you sell it and then you develop it... so money starts coming up front to cover costs if you're proficient at what you do.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

@Razare awesome, I wish you the best, keep us posted!

The crypto currency angle makes sense to., I'm a little envious, you seem like you have a good start or a good direction anyway.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

My project is on hold for the time being for a couple reasons, the big one being that I'm making a website for my church.

Now, this has given me an interesting idea for non-profits.

Non-profits could sell something like a digital badge that is secure. A token to recognize a level of commitment to a ministry. Perhaps even create non-transferable records, using Factom, which just issues a hash proof of record on the bitcoin blockchain. Eventually, that sort of record would be more permanent than a plaque someone gets.

Also, ministries could use the badges as recognition of rights in an organization that was larger.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

*New Business Idea!!!* - *Digital Asset Retail/Product Store*

In the future, as more areas transition to digital currencies as opposed to traditional currencies, there then comes the concept that every commodity which is fungible (1 for 1 the same as the next), could be denoted as a crypto token.

An example of the idea: If I am a laptop maker, I could create a Toshiba Laptop Token. These tokens are good for purchasing all laptops produced by the company. Each laptop is given a price denoted in the Toshiba Laptop Token.

Then, a Toshiba Store or other store like Best Buy could sell those laptops with a % mark-up. So for example, Toshiba sells Best Buy the laptop wholesale for 1 token, and then Best Buy puts that laptop on retail sale for 2 tokens.

Now what this does is allows the valuation of Best Buy's laptop inventory to be priced outside of a 1 for 1 with the US dollar. This means, the price of the products on their shelves can change dynamically in USD according to market conditions for Toshiba laptops.

Rather than having "out of stock" situations for certain brands that are hot sellers... if Toshiba laptops are the in-thing that year, the prices of the Toshiba coin sky-rockets and gives greater profitability to both Toshiba and Best Buy, reducing demand dynamically and keeping supply balanced with demand better.

Furthermore, Best Buy can enter into currency exchange hedge contracts for their laptops.

If they buy 1,000 tokens, and then use those tokens to buy 1,000 Toshiba laptops... They would expect to retail that for 2,000 Toshiba Laptop tokens, for 3 months in the future (for example.)

At that point, they can enter into a futures contract, where they sell 2,000 Toshiba laptop Tokens for X amount of USD 3 months in the future. What this does is lock in their profits should the price of Toshiba laptop tokens decline.

What they've done then, is basically purchased insurance on their inventory against the devaluation of Toshiba laptops if they're bad sellers.

Let's say those laptops were terrible sellers. The price of Toshiba laptop tokens declines as a result. No one wants to own Toshiba. This means the laptops are dynamically reduced in price on the shelves of Best Buy, so the demand for them increases because they are cheap. This moves the inventory and allows them to sell... Best Buy still gets 2,000 tokens. And they still have the contract with a 3rd party, guaranteeing them the exchange of those 2,000 tokens at X price in USD.

Normally, Best Buy would eat these losses in the millions for slow-selling product. With this sort of system, they eat a predictable loss which they can forecast... which is just the marginal % cost of entering into a negotiated currency contract.

Now, this sort of system does sort of put pressure on wholesale producers. Toshiba is going to want to maintain the value of its laptops, so it can issue them at good prices to wholesalers. Furthermore, on the wholesale level, the prices would still be negotiated to some extent, even when denoted in token values.

The currency itself would have to be issued on a system which manages supply/demand by Toshiba. I get a 2016 Toshiba Token, redeemable in 2016 or later, but not sooner than that.

This way, Toshiba can sell laptop tokens in 2015, for future 2016 sales at a price Toshiba sets. They may issue 1 mil tokens, at X dollars, for 1 mil laptops they make in 2016. They then have production plans to produce the 1 mil laptops.

Supply meets demand, ect. ect.

----------------------------------------

*Customer Experience*

Customer walks into a store like Best Buy. All the laptops on display, have LED digital price screens in front of them. The digital price states the price in USD and also in Toshiba Laptop Tokens.

The USD exchange price for the laptop is "Good until this date: MM/DD/YYYY".

They make their purchase, and buy the laptop in USD or a Toshiba token just like normal at the register.

During the Holidays, the customer may notice that prices on laptops change daily. Leading up to events like Black Friday or Christmas, the laptops may increase in price if those brands are in-demand by consumers. Yet, had they bought a token during the summer and saved it for Christmas, they would have locked in their price at the summer sale price.

However, Best Buy has special sales on some brands, where the price in USD is locked-in for a duration period until such and such date or "as supplies last." But things not on special sale, change often.

Yet the prices make sense. They are "1295.00" or "1249.00". On the back-end Best Buy rounds the price to a logical retail number, which is known to improve appeal and customer experience.

Once a great while, there are problems. For example, Toshiba issued so many coins one year, but their plant burnt down. This meant the tokens decreased in value on the market, but also, the prices denoted in tokens for their laptops increased. So the 2 token laptop was now priced at 2.25 tokens... This happened because Toshiba could not manage inventory correctly, and build enough laptops to meet demand. They issued more coin than laptops, so the coin they issued was worth less.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Just to describe the benefit for retailers for handling things this way.

Imagine if you had a Lumber Liquidator's franchise. Lumber Liquidators - CBS News

(A franchise is an individually owned business, not owned by the Franchise company itself usually, but a business investor operating their own franchise of the business which earns a separate profit from the franchise operation itself.)

So when your franchise sells you bad product now, and you have it in warehouse or on the shelf, you'll lose tons of money if there is a scandal as happened with lumber liquidators. And then lets say, there is still product on your self that you did not have to pull off and claim as an insurance loss, but no one wants to buy it because of the scandal.

It is good product but the brand itself was damaged.

What happens is, when prices update digitally, the price would have automatically reduced itself to liquidate the product.

And since your franchise has a contract to sell tokens at a future price in USD, your business loses nothing on the reduced price for the product. Speculators and hedgers who manage big portfolios eat the losses as part of their diversified holdings. So some big banker guy loses 2% somewhere over the Lumber Liquidators thing, and the business franchise loses nothing immediately on their inventory they sell.

There is still the long-term loss to the brand itself and the impact on future sales. But inventory itself would avoid suffering devaluation.

-------------------

I really think some big company should hire me and I could have them saving billions with my ideas. So if you're reading this, hire me. Not because I need the job, but just because my ideas are going to waste, and I could save you and me money.

I mean maybe, I should just draft this up and walk into big corporate headquarters somewhere and just explain to them, "Hey... God made me smart, do you want to save millions?"


----------



## maryapple (Apr 7, 2015)

You have wrong thoughts and you should change them, because this life has lots of interesting things and you can have them making efforts a little. Generally speaking I think that you must go to work and earn money for your comfortable life. Today we’re young and full of energy, exactly therefore it’s necessary to make much money and provide the comfort and economic wellbeing of ourselves and our lovely family. Also from my part I would like to recommend you my favorite excellent payment service worldcore which will save your money in the absolute safety and provide you other useful and important services! In conclusion I want to wish you large good luck and great desire to do your life better and more colorful!


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

The business that tells other businesses how to business.

Oh wait, the government already does that.










I apologize in advance; I'm still waking up.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

SimplyRivers said:


> The business that tells other businesses how to business.


Several people who know me tell me I should go into business consulting, which is what this is as well.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, another idea that came to me.

Be an expert gardening contractor who does solely non-chemical organic gardening methods.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

One of my business ideas is harnessing cattail and marsh grasses as a feed stock for energy, fertilizer, and building materials. Once a market is created for these materials, then production and gathering can be expanded into creating artificial wetlands to absorb the extra nutrients that are polluting many of our waterways from water treatment facilities and agricultural runoff.

Energy can be gained through anaerobic digestions, incineration or gasification with mineral and liquid fertilizers being condensed from the waste products of these processes.

As for the building material option:
Buidling material made of cattail (Typha) - Fraunhofer IBP


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Desolan said:


> One of my business ideas is harnessing cattail and marsh grasses as a feed stock for energy, fertilizer, and building materials. Once a market is created for these materials, then production and gathering can be expanded into creating artificial wetlands to absorb the extra nutrients that are polluting many of our waterways from water treatment facilities and agricultural runoff.
> 
> Energy can be gained through anaerobic digestions, incineration or gasification with mineral and liquid fertilizers being condensed from the waste products of these processes.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting!

What it brings to mind for me in the US, is that in the US, we basically have tight restrictions on building in wetlands, and I believe this applies to farming as well.

But, it *might* be possible to farm cattails on existing marshlands without breaking wetland restrictions on those lands.

In which case, this would unlock a great deal of unrealized property value in the US, without harming the environment really, just making it more commercial perhaps which doesn't look as good but effectively wouldn't remove the functionality of marshes.


----------

